# دراسة الهندسة الصناعية عن بعد (انتساب)



## faris11 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني الأعزاء 
لقد احببت تخصص الهندسة الصناعية ولذي رغبة في اكمال دراستي الجامعية ان امكن, فانا لي من الخبرة في العمل في مجال تشغيل المصانع البترولية(التكسير الهيدروجيني) ما يقارب العشرون عاما وعمري اربعون عاما ويوجود لدينا تجارة عائلية مكونة من مكتب هندسي ومقاولات متخصصة في الخرسانة سابقة الشد( البوست تنشن) , ومصنع ابواب خشبية , فهل اجد لديكم النصيحة لتطوير قدراتي سواء عن طريقة هذا التخصص الرائع او لديكم وجهة نظر تفيدوني بها
ولكم مني كل التحية والتقدير.


----------



## Elheddeny (18 أكتوبر 2010)

there are many universities in the US that provide online programs/classes. the University of Tennessee is one of them.


----------



## faris11 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks my dear < and Just to Confirm if ther are any one in Saudi Arabia or GCC

Thanks again for your information


----------



## Elheddeny (18 أكتوبر 2010)

I am not ereally sure about Saudi Arabia


----------

